
Show HN: Deep Semantic Code Search - chnsh
https://github.com/chnsh/deep-semantic-code-search
======
chnsh
In this class project - we have attempted to learn a joint embedding space
largely by implementing various ideas in excellent papers and blogs. We are
looking forward to some feedback and comments.

